# Word of the Day: Arbitrary



## RubyK (Nov 24, 2021)

Random, erratic, unpredictable, not based on coherent logic whatsoever. 

"His bookshelves are organized in a totally arbitrary way."


----------



## RubyK (Nov 24, 2021)

My mother had an _arbitrary_ method for cleaning the house. The dining room table and buffet were covered with a collection of junk mail, bills, newspapers and newly washed clothes!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2021)

My utensil drawer is organized in an arbitrary way.  Mostly it's unorganized!


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 24, 2021)

The Judge issued a ruling that was Arbitrary and Capricious.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 24, 2021)

Capricious will now be the next Word of the Day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Capricious will now be the next Word of the Day.


That's a good idea--why don't you post it....It hasn't been used yet as far as I can see.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 24, 2021)

I will tomorrow!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

I rarely make *arbitrary *decisions. 
I usually have a preference between options, and if not, I often spend too long contemplating all of the possible pros and cons.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 26, 2021)




----------

